# I have Hashimotos but could it be more?



## hashi (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi everyone, I hope you are all doing great!  I could really use some help please!? I'll start with a bit of a background before my question- I am currently in my early 20s but was diagnosed with hashi when I probably 12 or so, can't really remember. They wanted me to take synthroid because my levels were a little off but the main thing was my antibodies were crazy as well as a high ANA! So I took the meds for a week or so and then rebelled because I didn't want to be stuck taking meds for the rest of my life  So the dr ran my labs again and my thyroid was fine so they said I didn't need to take any meds. Fast forward 10 years and I have had my thyroid tested every year and it was never off so I still have not had to take any meds. Recently I went to the doctor for just extreme fatigue, these episodes where I almost feel drunk? My legs get really heavy, I get confused, I can't think of the right words, I get very slow and exausted, etc. As well as headaches, chest pain (been to the cardi many times with no reason other than now I have developed mitral, pulmonary and tricuspid regurgitation as well as a murmur but that isn't causing the pain he said), lichen sclerosus, POTS, get very full quickly, anixiety, puffy eyes, and the list continues. SOO anyways, I went to the doctor and some labs came up a bit off- my thyroid was again fine but my platelets and wbcs were both low so he referred me to a hematologist. The hematologist ran some more tests and my platelets were low again but he said something was destroying them, my thyroid pyroxidase was 179, and my thyroglobulin antibody was 2.5. He also ran a FANA staining pattern and the results were homogeneous with a titer of 1:1280- So he mentioned that he thinks I might have lupus and sent me to a rheumatologist (who I am very anxiously waiting to see) For anyone still hanging in there (  ) My questions are- Can such a high titer be caused just by hashimotos, as well as the homogeneous staining pattern? Does all of this sound like hashimotos or does it sound like it could be more? If it is just my hashimotos can anything be done since my thyroid level is always normal? Thank you so much to any one who offers some input. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Do you have thyroid level lab's with ranges that you could post?

Have they run TPO and TSI antibodies testing on you as well?

I would suggest you ask for an ultrasound of your thyroid.


----------



## hashi (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi, thanks so much!  The TPO was 179 but they haven't tested TSI yet. I do have an appointment with an endocrinologist but not for a while. Would the thyroid ranges be the t3 and t4? If so I have them for the past few years.

On 10/21/14 t3 was 133 ng (the normal here is 76-181) and t4 was 7.5 (normal 4.5-12)-

On 4/22/15 I dont have t3 but t4 was 1.34 (normal .80-1.80)

and on 04/06/16 t3 was 3.6 (normal range 2.3-4.2) and t4 was 1.4 (normal range .8-1.8)

They also tested c reactive protein and it was 0.6 -normal rangw was 0.0 - 4.9 if that means anything.

Also Im not sure this would matter at all but in 2013 I noticed my thyroid was really big so I got into the endo and they did say my thyroid levels were a little high so they wanted to treat me. Around the same time I had to get my appendix out and after they gave me idodine for one of the tests my goiter completely disappeared? I had also heard gluten free helps hashi so I tried that as well and when I went back for a follow up at the endo they said my levels were fine and I didn't need meds again. Other than that I get my thyroid levels tested once a year and they've always been fine. I am pretty sure I had an ultrasound of my thyroid done but it was awhile ago. I can certainly ask to have it done again, what would be the reasoning?

Thanks so much!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

ashleye129 said:


> ............
> 
> He also ran a FANA staining pattern and the results were homogeneous with a titer of 1:1280- So he mentioned that he thinks I might have lupus and sent me to a rheumatologist (who I am very anxiously waiting to see) For anyone still hanging in there (  ) My questions are- Can such a high titer be caused just by hashimotos, as well as the homogeneous staining pattern? Does all of this sound like hashimotos or does it sound like it could be more? If it is just my hashimotos can anything be done since my thyroid level is always normal? ..........


I realize this is a few weeks old, and I hope that you were able to get into a rheumatologist.

I have Mixed Connective Tissue Disease and my primary symptoms are from the Lupus side of it. IMO, your ANA level is high; high enough that a rheumy should take notice and order additional antibody testing. Positive ANA in itself does not diagnose Lupus, the same as high TPO doesn't diagnose Hashi's, but they give the doctors clues, along with symptoms and other tests, as to whats going on. None of us can say if Hashi's can cause that high titer, you need to dig deeper with a specialist.

Autoimmune disease can be tricky, (Lupus is often called the disease of 1,000 faces) so its important to follow through with referrals to specialists and testing. Don't just assume that symptoms are from one disease, since having one AI disease can open the door to others. AI diseases also just don't make you feel bad, the attacks can harm your organs, as in the case of Lupus. (mine likes to attack my liver)

Hang in there! If you can't get in a rheumy soon (many have wait times months long!) ask to be put an a cancellation list where they will call you if someone cancels and they have an opening.

Good luck!


----------



## hashi (Jul 8, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply! I ended up going to the rheumatologist and he ran some tests for lupus and it turns out I don't have it. I am happy that I don't have lupus but still so confused about what's going on. I went back to the hematologist (who originally thought I might have lupus) and he said he looked over the labs and agrees I don't have lupus now but says there is a good chance I will develop it because my body is very actively attacking itself. I went to an endocrinologist too to see if he could help me with the hashimotos and he said hashimotos does not cause any symptoms unless your thyroid is bad and mine isn't. He said it doesn't matter at all that my ANA is high and unless my thryoid levels are bad theres nothing anyone can do. I feel so hopeless about my health. The hematologist is saying I can not ignore how high my ANA is and that my body is now also destroying my platelets and white blood cells but I don't know what else to do? I know my body is not right, I get SOOOO tired, slugish, weak, I have to sit down, light headed, disoriented/confused (I can't think of the words I'm trying to say, I know I know them but they just won't come out if that makes sense), I just know my body is not the way it should be. I used to be able to go on walks for miles in the park with my husband and now sometimes I can hardly make it through the store. Maybe I will try going back to my primary doctor and see what he says.


----------

